# The Suspension Source / DTS Coilover Review



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

First let me say that this is just a quick review by myself for the users of this forum and in no way am I affiliated with either of the above other than being a customer. (I was not part of the sponsorship thing they had going on here) Just so there is a base here is a bit about me... I have ran many brands of coilovers on a variety of cars so here is a brief list so you will see what I am comparing it to: PSS9's (02 TT), Megan Racing (07 STI), FK Silverline (07 335i BMW), H&R (91 GTI), VMaxx (91 GLI/95 VR GTI), Koni (04 JTI), KW V2 and Airbags (02 Beetle Turbo S) 
authenticity: 

















































so that is just a small list, on to the review 

*The Suspension Source* :thumbup::thumbup: 
Glen is a stand-up guy! I ordered the coilovers and within a matter of a few hours he sent me a pm and an email notifying me that the coilovers were out of stock in the US and Germany! He basically gave me the choice to proceed with the order or not. Being that I was not in a hurry I proceeded obviously. He continually updated me (atleast 2-3 times a week! Within 2 weeks the coils were at the door via Fedex with signature required! Hands down one of my best experiences with ANY vendor and I highly recommend them! 

*DTS Coilovers* :thumbup::thumbup: 
For install DIY see the MKV forum because it is VERY VERY similar! I did use a lift so install time was around 2 1/2 hrs with myself and one other guy. There is no need for spacers in the front with them all of the way down (not sure if this is an issue on Eos but I know on E90 BMW's and MKIVs (on konis) it is an issue even on stock wheels but not in this case! *Fitment was perfect* and quality seems to be on par with lower line FK products and a bit better than the 2 sets of VMaxx's that I have owned. The front perches are a single ring setup similar to the VMaxx which I dont necessarily like but with the retainer screw (allen key) screwed in the perch was definately tight unlike VMaxx. The rear shocks seem to be valved a bit higher than my VMaxx (I thought the VMaxx was very bouncy). The rear is basic, just like any other setup, using simply the shock, spring and perch which is on top for simple adjustment. All in all, the install is upfront and I personally had no issues. Everything fit as it should, so we did the alignment and off I went. 
I drove the car alittle over 100 miles today (a mix of highway and city driving) to allow the suspension to settle and to get a feel for the ride quality. With my wife and 3 year old in the car I was happy with the ride. It felt rather stock in that even with them turned all of the way down in the rear and only showing 2 threads in the front it wasnt a rough ride. Even on the rough roads here in El Paso, I didnt feel like I was riding in a go-cart. I made my way through the mountains here in El Paso to see if any of the bodyrole of the Eos was cured by the DTS setup, and found that a good bit of it was BUT it could definately still use a set of swaybars since DTS doesnt currently offer a dampening adjustable setup. Once I got home I remeasured the fender to see how much the suspension had settled and it was actually less than 1/4 inch. All in all I am very pleased for the money that I spent. The coilovers seem to be far better than some others in the same price bracket but obviously can't compare to V2/3 or PSS9's, but they cost half the money! For a daily driver or any car that you want to ride low but still have good ride quality I highly recommend DTS! 


A few quick pics for authenticity


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks for the writeup. a thumbsup :thumbup: :thumbup: from someone who also shares the motto: it has to be lowered to belong in the fleet! 

I had vmaxx coilovers on my Caddy Camper TDI, the sway bar link attachment broke. I got rid of them as I no longer had faith in 'cheap' coilovers, and the rubbish ride quality, so I replaced the fronts with Koni Sports with H&R Jetta springs. 

I currently have H&R springs on Koni FSDs in the Eos and by luck the ride height is spot on where I want it. Too many speed bumps in this city... 

love what you did to the numberplate mount on the beetle!!


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Lams... yea even the wife's 09 Yukon is low... 4/5 dropped. We gotta ride low 

Quick Update on these:

So my spanner wrench got lost (long story that involves a toddler, rain and a water drainage ditch) Glen sent me a new one right away! Once again Glen, thanks for the awesome customer service man! The suspension source definately gets my vote! :thumbup::thumbup:

As for the coils, I have put roughly 600 miles on them since the install. I am still showing threads in the front until my wheels get here but as of right now this is the total drop:

Front: 2 3/8 inch
Rear: 2 3/8 inch

Once I bring the front all of the way down (assuming I will be able to on my new shoes) I will be riding with a very slight rake. (maybe about 1/4 inch at most) 

I haven't any issues at all currently. No unusual rattles, etc. Even the wife said they ride very similar to stock and she's 3 months pregnant! Big thumbs up to Suspension Source and DTS for good products, great prices, and awesome customer service!

Rob

I will post better pics (the ones above were from iphone) today once I get a chance to wash it! (assuming the weather holds!


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

that's great
the trouble with suspension is that you cannot judge how it performs by just reading about it. You can't compare it in numbers like you can with fuel economy etc...

The only way for me is to search online for reviews, but most people would only ever buy one or two sets for the same car, so it's still hard to compare.

I ordered a H&R Touring Cup kit for the passat. I'd love to go coilovers but cost is a big factor this time round. It won't give me the drop that I want but at least there's a good chance the H&R guys know what theyr'e doing with matching spring and damping rates.

White is the best colour for the Eos I think - and can't wait to see some new wheels !!

Here's a pic of ours - probably end of mods for this one! Needs a wash, a proper camera and a proper cameraman


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

A couple quick pics..


















New shoes should be here in about a week... can't wait to ditch the 17's :thumbdown:


----------



## gtivortex (Jun 16, 2005)

*Still around?*

Car looks nice! What happened to Glen? 
I was just about to order KW's. The site won't work and Vortex says he isn't receiving any PM's!


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Dts pulled out of the us market which made suspension source go under from what I understand... It's a shame though because mine ride perfect!


----------

